# [SYSLOG-NG]  have been masked (Résolu)

## Gyn

Bonjour, 

Nouveau sur Gentoo et presque autant sous Linux, cela fait une semaine que je lutte bec et ongles pour installer cette distribution. (Dans l'espoir d'y ajouter enlightenment, mais j'en suis pas encore la.)

Comme dans le titre mon problème concerne les paquets masqués lorsque je veux installer syslog-ng avec la commande

emerge syslog-ng

j'ai donc :

[...] ">=dev-libs/gli2.2" have been masked

j'ai créé un répertoire /etc/portage/package.keywords en root, puis je me suis remis en chroot pour installer syslog-ng.

et un cd /usr/src/linux (j'ai aussi essayé en / on sait jamais, je tente des trucs parfois)

J'ai lancé la commande suivante :

echo dev-libs/gli2.2 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

et j'ai un bash : /etc/portage/package.keywords : no such file or directory

et pourtant le répertoire existe bien.

alors je cale.

Peut être ai-je oublié quelque chose, peut etre n'ai-je pas lu les bonnes pages sur le manuel Gentoo.

Alors j'implore votre indulgence face a mon ignorance et un coup de pouce mais pas celui de la société générale, les gros pouces avec des jambes, ca me fait peur.

PS : je suis bien en 2.6 au cas ou vous vous poseriez la question.

En espérant vous avoir apporter les informations nécessaires.

Cordialement,Last edited by Gyn on Thu Sep 30, 2010 9:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## avendesora

C'est dans ton chroot qu'il faut créer le répertoire package.keywords.

Donc une fois que tu es dans le chroot soit:

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "dev-libs/gli2.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

soit:

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "dev-libs/gli2.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/unmask_pour_syslog-ng

```

(Soit tu crées un fichier global package.keywords, soit tu crées un répertoire du même nom et autant de fichiers dedans que tu veux. Je préfère la deuxième option, ca permet de se rappeler pourquoi on a unmaské un package.)

Pas besoin de se mettre dans un répertoire particulier pour lancer emerge (ni les commandes ci-dessus).

Autre point: les guillemets dans les commandes echo. C'est pas strictement nécessaire mais une bonne idées à cause du ~. Si jamais tu avais un utilisateur nommé "x86" défini sur ton système, le shell pourrait remplacer  ~x86 par /home/x86.

Dernier truc: t'es en fait plus obligé de mettre le ~x86 du tout dans les fichiers package.keywords.

----------

## guilc

Accessoirement, ce paquet gli2, il sort d'où ?

Parce que bon, c'est pas comme si syslog-ng était stabilisé depuis des lustres, et ce paquet gli2 n'existe pas dans portage... Donc bon...

----------

## Gyn

Je te remercie Avendesora, je n'ai plus qu'a essayer ca après le boulot.

 *Quote:*   

> Accessoirement, ce paquet gli2, il sort d'où ?
> 
> Parce que bon, c'est pas comme si syslog-ng était stabilisé depuis des lustres, et ce paquet gli2 n'existe pas dans portage... Donc bon...

 

il sort d'un emerge syslog-ng, alors comme tu dis : "Donc bon..."

----------

## guilc

Oui mais non...

 *Quote:*   

> # eix gli2
> 
> No matches found.

 

Ce paquet n'existe tout simplement pas dans portage.

Tu pourras le démasquer tant que tu veux, ça n'y changera strictement rien, puisqu'il n'existe pas... (et que ce n'est absolument pas une dépendance de syslog-ng)

Tu n'utiliserais pas un overlay pourri par hasard ?

----------

## ghoti

Il n'y aurait pas une petite confusion avec dev-libs/glib des fois ?

 *Quote:*   

>  ~ # equery g syslog-ng-3.1.2
> 
>  * Searching for syslog-ng3.1.2 ...
> 
>  * dependency graph for app-admin/syslog-ng-3.1.2
> ...

 

PS. Pour respecter les conventions du forum, pourrais-tu enlever le "(non-résolu)" de ton titre ? 

En effet, les recherches sur "résolu" ramènent les "non-résolu" aussi !  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

ah possible effectivement, mais dans ce cas là, il faut eclaircir la réalité de la dépendance, car les versions de glib nécessaires à syslog-ng sont stables depuis longtemps, donc il n'y a pas franchemetn de raison de devoir démasquer quoi que ce soit  :Wink: 

----------

## Gyn

Effectivement c'est glib2. Faute de frappe.

Titre édité.

----------

## ghoti

Il serait tout de même intéressant de voir le message d'erreur exact et complet ...

----------

## Gyn

Voila le message complet :

 *Quote:*   

> !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy >=dev-libs/glib-2.2" have been masked.
> 
> !!! one of the following masked packages is required to complete your request :
> 
> - dev-libs/glib-2.24.2 (masked by: EAPI 2)
> ...

 

j'ai fait :

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> echo "dev-libs/glib2.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/unmask_syslog-ng 

 

et maintenant j'ai en plus :

 *Quote:*   

> --- invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-libs/glib2.2

 

voila tout.

----------

## ghoti

OK !  :Wink:  *Gyn wrote:*   

> the current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a
> 
> newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

 

Lien vers une petite explication  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> --- invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-libs/glib2.2

 

Comme on l'a dit plus haut, glib2.2 ne correspond à rien du tout, c'est donc invalide pour portage ... !

Hints : 

- le trait d'union, c'est pas pour faire joli !  :Razz: 

- avec un numéro de version, il faut un opérateur comme préfixe, genre "=", ">", "=>" etc ...

- package.keywords n'admet pas les numéros de version ...

----------

## Gyn

T'as pas l'air d'être la moitié d'un flanby comparé a moi.

Je vais tester ca ce soir, après le boulot, on verra si j'ai bien retiendu la leçon.

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, touchez pas aux Flamby!!!  :Very Happy: 

Et bienvenue à toi sous Gentoo.

----------

## Gyn

Flamby avec un M, ca me laisse pantois.

Bienvenue, bienvenue, merci mais je n'ai pas encore reussi a l'installer.

Et comme j'ai l'impression de buter contre un mur, et un mur c'est pas top pour mon intégrité physique parce que, mine de rien, c'est balaise un mur, Enfin pour dire que Gentoo face a mon maigre cerveau commence à remporter la victoire. Il y a un truc que je dois pas comprendre.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu mis à jour portage, comme recommandé par le message d'erreur ?

```
emerge --sync && emerge -DuNav world
```

 ?

----------

## ghoti

Comme apparemment tu n'as pas capté mes messages subliminaux, on va faire plus simple : 

lance les commandes suivantes :

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge syslog-ng
```

Explication (car le faire, c'est bien mais comprendre c'est mieux !  :Wink: )

Ta version actuelle de portage n'est pas à jour car elle ne supporte pas les règles de EAPI2.

Or le paquet dev-libs/glib se base sur EAPI2.

Ton "vieux" portage le considère donc comme masqué, donc pas installable.

Il faut donc :

- actualiser la liste des paquets pour être sûr d'avoir les versions les plus actuelles (emerge --sync)

- mettre à jour le paquet portage (emerge portage)

- réessayer d'installer syslog-ng ( emerge syslog-ng)

On va pas se laisser emm*der par un bête petit muret de rien du tout, non mais des fois !   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

[EDIT] XavierMiller +1 bien sûr ! C'était juste pour expliquer  :Wink: 

----------

## Gyn

Cette si petite commande qu'est emerge portage semblerait bien la solution a mon problème.

Si petite soit elle.

La communauté linux, voir Gentoo, m'a l'air forte aise et pleine de compassion voir même de patience.

Je test a nouveau après le boulot.

Merci pour les explications bonus. Car effectivement, c'est encore mieux quand on sait pourquoi.

----------

## Gyn

Hey, je vais vous dire un truc. Si vous prenez pas le stage3 de 2008 il y a pas vraiment de souci.

Mais pourquoi je m'obstinais a prendre le 2008? Franchement je sais pas. 

Mais du coup je bloque sur un autre truc :

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 3.9: Installing the kernel
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

 

je fais

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 3.9: Installing the kernel
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6

 

apres je fais

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # find /lib/modules/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less

 

et la il me repond, je le cite avec une belle octave :

 *Quote:*   

> find : '/lib/modules/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6/' : No such file or directory
> 
> line ?-?/? (END)

 

Je l'ai pas créé juste avant normalement?

Merci a vous.

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu fait un "make modules_install" ?

----------

## Gyn

Ya, che lai fait.

----------

## Gyn

Ya je pense que j'ai réussi, il ne me reste plus qu'a comprendre Grub car je boot sur Grub, mon fichier grub.conf n'est pas bien configuré.

Il faut que che lise la doc de grub.

Je vous remercie, alors qu'en fait j'étais complètement a coté de la plaque.

un stage3 de 2008...

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu lis le manuel Gentoo, tu as les bases de Grub, et plein d'autres choses (dont la mise à jour de portage, ...)  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Gyn wrote:*   

> Je vous remercie, alors qu'en fait j'étais complètement a coté de la plaque.
> 
> un stage3 de 2008...

 

Il était parfaitement possible de partir du stage3 de 2008 mais cela aurait en effet demandé beaucoup plus de travail de mise à jour (la preuve !)

En même temps, niveau didactique, il n'y aurait pas eu mieux !  :Wink: 

Content que tu t'en sois sorti et bonne continuation avec grub !  :Smile: 

----------

## Gyn

Un petit mot pour vous dire qu'a cet instant même, je suis sur ma Gentoo.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

